# sore throat



## Pat4 (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi just wondering.
I had a total thyroidectomy 7 weeks ago.
It went OK -symptoms were getting better...sore throat hurt a lot after surgery but got better.
Now it seems to be getting worse.
I'm just wondering if anyone else has had this happen.

I'm wondering if maybe scar tissue inside is flaking off and causing new pain???
It starts hurting in the evening and I end up coughing-like dry throat and hard to talk.

anyone else had this?
does it go again get better or should I go see the surgean again.


----------

